# Rules only in English?



## jorge_val_ribera

Hi!

Today I was browsing the rules (not for the first time, I swear ) searching for a particular guideline, as they can be read here: http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

In order to make things faster, I thought I might as well read the Spanish version. However, there seems to be no Spanish version (or at least there's no link to it that I can see). 

Are the rules only available in English?

I know most (all?) people in this forum can read English, but it would be good if something as important as the rules were translated into the "major" languages, to encourage reading and proper understanding.


----------



## Benjy

The French rules are already translated and are linked in the French forum. The Spanish (slacker) Mods are currently working on a Spanish translation.


----------



## Cracker Jack

That means to say that the other moderators must follow suit with their respective departments to make the rules accessible to all. Right? It must be made available in German, Italian, Portuguese, Japanese, Slavic languages, Hebrew and Arabic. Most Catalan speakers understand Spanish. Unless however, the moderators are enthused about translating them to Catalan.


----------



## roxcyn

Amigo:

Hay una traducción muy breve de las reglas acá en español:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14548


----------



## Benjy

Cracker Jack said:


> That means to say that the other moderators must follow suit with their respective departments to make the rules accessible to all. Right? It must be made available in German, Italian, Portuguese, Japanese, Slavic languages, Hebrew and Arabic. Most Catalan speakers understand Spanish. Unless however, the moderators are enthused about translating them to Catalan.



I think must is a bit strong. It is being worked on  It's all a question of time. We like to get things right before we let the public tear it to shreds


----------



## cyanista

Cracker Jack said:


> That means to say that the other moderators must follow suit with their respective departments to make the rules accessible to all. Right? It must be made available in *German*, Italian, Portuguese, Japanese, *Slavic languages*, Hebrew and Arabic.



It may interest you to know that the German forum features both the main forum rules and  some specific "rules of conduct" in German. And the members of the Slavic forum have translated the general guidelines into all Slavic languages (guess whose initiative it was  ).


----------



## Jana337

cyanista said:


> It may interest you to know that the German forum features both the main forum rules and  some specific "rules of conduct" in German.


Well, just 10 of them. 


> And the members of the Slavic forum have translated the general guidelines into all Slavic languages (guess whose initiative it was  ).


I've heard that the same person plans to coax her fellow-forer@s into translating the full forum rules into all Slavic languages.


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:


> Well, just 10 of them.



Sorry, I actually meant "the most important,  basic rules".


> I've heard that the same person plans to coax her fellow-forer@s into translating the full forum rules into all Slavic languages.


I'm afraid she'll have to set an example.


----------



## emma42

Forer@s, don't forget that Mods are volunteers and also have lives!


----------



## Bienvenidos

I don't think it's practical to translate the rules into every single language, although it is kind of neat  Being that there are about three of us here who speak Persian, it would kind of be como echar agua al mar.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bienvenidos said:


> I don't think it's practical to translate the rules into every single language, although it is kind of neat  Being that there are about three of us here who speak Persian, it would kind of be como echar agua al mar.



But just think, if the three of you were to collaborate, translating only the 10% of the rules you three consider most important, then 100% of you three would have read the rules!


----------



## Cracker Jack

emma42 said:


> Forer@s, don't forget that Mods are volunteers and also have lives!


 
Is that so? Volunteers?  All the while I thought they get paid.  Anyway, good job for all our volunteer moderators.


----------



## Benjy

Cracker Jack said:


> Is that so? Volunteers?  All the while I thought they get paid.  Anyway, good job for all our volunteer moderators.



In my dreams 

Besides I think if I was paid I would probably stop as I seem to have an insurmountable aversion to work


----------



## Bienvenidos

cuchuflete said:


> But just think, if the three of you were to collaborate, translating only the 10% of the rules you three consider most important, then 100% of you three would have read the rules!



That would be fun, actually.  Maybe I can get them translated today. So then they would be translated in my dialect and hopefully understood. I'll give it a go, for fun.


----------

